# Sticky  PSN User Names



## Orb

This thread is for adding your ID so that others may add you to their network.


----------



## joked35

Mine is 0OOOOOOOOOODerek. I can't remember how many o's there are. The 1st one is a zero.


----------



## inerameia

omofca


----------



## shortcake

I'm vyri̍sus

Feel free to add me :3


----------



## Tokztero

Tokztero_ 

Im not very active anymore.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

dan_chan1989

add if you like. Just bought a PS4 finally. wish I could change my PSN name. >:[


----------



## Arkiasis

Same as here, Arkiasis.


----------



## quewezance

I'll add you guys but I won't expect any real communication between each of us.


----------



## Kalliber

Xaist_ 

Add if you want, just say from sa, i share an account with my. Bro so..


----------



## Kiba

Holy_Muff_Diver
:blank


----------



## PandaPop

ItsTotesSoFluffy

I have a PS3 and PS4


----------



## Nightwing85

Mine is Jesiahus_Rex.


----------



## pbandjam

Mine is nodashes. I have a vita. Feel free to add me


----------



## ddkshah

NYCrysis:
PS3/4/Vita 
I am a PS Fanboy


----------



## Sean8988

Sean_88_ i play bf4 and cod ghosts.Im getting watch dogs,H1z1 and destiny.I have ps4


----------



## JCamy

mine's RocManX
add me if you're getting Destiny (PS4). We can start a guild early


----------



## nogoodmacaroon

same as on here. nogoodmacaroon. I have PS3.


----------



## TopDawgENT

adding everyone..........


----------



## TopDawgENT

i deem worthy.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

sumbagslayer2 i only play cod zombies. Bo 1 and 2


----------



## Sourdog

TheCrizzler21


----------



## JustThisGuy

If you're friends with me here, just send me a PM. I'll gladly friend you on PSN.


----------



## soulstorm

JTMo7


----------



## quewezance

PSN: TeH_Evil_BunneH


----------



## Ywasi

Antivenger. I am very much looking forward to playing Destiny.


----------



## Timrjackson8

HeroldSmith is mine. I play cod ghosts and bf4 most of the time. Let's play.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

RoseWhiteRoseRed. so far I have NBA 2K14 and DC Universe, plan to it Tomb Raider and EA UFC soon.


----------



## AndrewUK83

DeadMan-InBlack PS3/PS4


----------



## JCamy

Ywasi said:


> Antivenger. I am very much looking forward to playing Destiny.


PS4? Added you regardless.


----------



## Brandeezy

PSN - brandeezyb

I have 

- AC4
- BF4 and Hardline Beta
- NBA 2K14
- Madden
- Watch Dogs
- UFC
- MLB


----------



## ocelot81

JCamy said:


> mine's RocManX
> add me if you're getting Destiny (PS4). We can start a guild early


Woot, Destiny here we come! I just purchased/preordered it digitally (PS4), not sure if I want to spoil anything by playing the beta or not.

<---- enath81


----------



## sirbey

swiftyzilla


----------



## Snipy

Snipy-Wolfy
Anyone here can add me


----------



## SA go0n

AlNeri33

Feel free to add


----------



## Jay689

Raidou-IX
Please, add me anytime!


----------



## Treau

Johnruiz1094

Feel free to add me. I'm not playing anything right now, but I plan to get the last of us remastered later this month. and I'll definitely be getting Destiny when it comes out.


----------



## davidburke

I got a ps4 and i only have one friend on there. add me psn: shadowkiller_958


----------



## brealair

Brealair 

Currently playing killzone, need for speed and final fantasy 14(once I figure out how to solve the lobby connection issue) on the PlayStation 4


----------



## Joe H

Ihni26

On PS4 I'm playing Far cry 4 and dragon age currently. I also have a PS3 and Vita.

Feel free to add.


----------



## captainbuchanan

Mine is AlpacaGriffith.


----------



## Jamalam

PSN: Jamdear

You can have loads of friends, can't you? Add away. I play a little BF4, CODBO2 but largely single player.


----------



## Dan88

Jamalam said:


> PSN: Jamdear
> 
> You can have loads of friends, can't you? Add away. I play a little BF4, CODBO2 but largely single player.


I


----------



## The Exodus

st33lvines

I'm mostly on PS4 these days. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Just V1ctor

BuzzLightKillz

I haven't got a ps4 yet.


----------



## bubbletea

if anyone has a vita/ps3 and wants to be friends on psn, pm me. 

sometimes i'm too busy to play and then i log in again finding people deleted me. it's depressing lol


----------



## cak

AsphodelxRose

GOT A PS4

Games:
Call of Duty®: Black Ops 3
Destiny: The Taken King
Thief


Borrowing GTA 5 from my brother.


----------



## Thedood

Pitchblue167

But I don't usually play online games. I've been playing the living **** out of FFX-X2 remaster though. I might grab GTA5... eventually.


----------



## Jammer25

TheBoneBoy

Mostly play games like Borderlands, Mass Effect and such.


----------



## BreakMyFall

I'm resisting the urge to post on here, my name is so embarrassing.
I blame the little weird pedo boy who lives across my street.


----------



## Shakey Bones

A_Heavy_Breather

Feel free to add me, though I pretty much only play GTA Online every now and then and The Last of Us.


----------



## jcmp7754

Pls add me u guys. I have a PS4. I play Watch Dogs, The last of Us and im waiting for the new Tekken game ( so excited) and MKX! PSN: Elektrikbuzzed I have a headset IF ure interested in some online gaming with mics on but if not its totally cool  I only have like 4 friends in my psn so itd be nice ti have more friends to play games with!


----------



## L Etranger

PSN: Sigmarhopi
I just got my PS4 yesterday, and I have absolutely no one to play with. My games are The Last of Us and Diablo 3 (I really wish I could find someone to begin that game). I am also looking forward to NHL 15, Destiny, LittleBigPlanet 3 and N++.


----------



## Draconis

I'm IvaPln. I only have Destiny and I'm terrible at it...not much of an ad for someone that wants PSN friends.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Trcymcrdy1. My avatar is the white seal looking thing being all derpy! No g like my SAS name has.


----------



## Nitemair

PSN: Nitemair13

I have a PS4 and have been working on Destiny as of late. I have Killzone, Infamous, Madden, MLB, and The Last Of Us Remastered but I haven't gotten around to them yet. Also have a headset/mic.

Feel free to add me.


----------



## LonelySkater

I just got a PS4 

PSN: TheManMaverick

I have Destiny, The Last of Us, and New n' Tasty

Not sure if I'll be comfortable using mic yet.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker

pPpPancakes. Looking for people to play with, regardless of age/gender/playstyle. I have a microphone as well. Playing The Last of Us, Grand Theft Auto V, Grand Theft Auto IV and Battlefield 4.

PS3 and PS Vita.


----------



## risenfall

tenyearoldgal - PS4


----------



## Jordioa18

jordioa18 - PS3 and PS Vita.


----------



## blackrainbow99

blackrainbow99


----------



## GGTFM

PS3: OblivionDPG13
Unfortunately my PS3 decided it was time to get the yellow light so it'll be a while for me to game again.


----------



## Nguoiviet

Roberthos


----------



## BreakMyFall

Kiba said:


> Holy_Muff_Diver
> :blank


why?:blank


----------



## Jago24

Jaguar107 on PS4. Sending me a message saying SAS forum and I will accept you. I hope to play with some of you as I get lonely playing by myself all the time.


----------



## SusanStorm

Killerqueen82

Yeah,stupid name I know. Tell me that you're from SAS 

I have ps3 and ps4, but I only use ps4 usually.
Not playing a lot of multiplayer games other than GTA 5,but you can add me


----------



## Double Entendre

Justin_Case0


----------



## AngryMetalMadMan

Haxxal xD


----------



## Charmander

Charizarzar


----------



## Rhaenys

bloodtie


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName

Doctor-PAYNE, PS4 and PS3. Right now I'm mostly playing Destiny and GTA V on PS4, though I have no problems going back to last gen to play with anyone


----------



## Brandeezy

brandeezyb

I have almost every PS4 game except COD


----------



## Fat Man

NanoNetwork8

I got a PS3 for Christmas. The only multiplayer games I have are Minecraft and GTA V. But, before I can play GTA V I need to update my hard drive -_-


----------



## Arbre

NanoStar SOUL said:


> NanoNetwork8
> 
> I got a PS3 for Christmas. The only multiplayer games I have are Minecraft and GTA V. But, before I can play GTA V I need to update my hard drive -_-


I'll add you, Nano. Make sure you get Portal 2, Okami HD, Shadow of the Colossus HD, The Orange Box, Skyrim, Fallout 3, Persona 3 and 4, Mega Man 9, Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner 2, Castlevania: Symphony of the Night and Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time HD on the PS3.


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


> I'll add you, Nano. Make sure you get Portal 2, Okami HD, Shadow of the Colossus HD, The Orange Box, Skyrim, Fallout 3, Persona 3 and 4, Mega Man 9, Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner 2, Castlevania: Symphony of the Night and Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time HD on the PS3.


I guess I don't have to much to go haha. I've already played Portal 2, Skyrim, Fallout 3, and Megaman 9 on 360.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

shatteredglass16 - PS Vita

Currently, the only multiplayer game I have is Minecraft Vita Edition.


----------



## dead24

Hi guys please add me. I have zero friends to play with. Notify me if you're from sas. Thanks.

xb287 - PS4


----------



## Anjelliex

My PS4 ID is *Anjelliex* and the multiplayer games I have so far are LBP3, Plants vs Zombies and Minecraft.

My PS3 ID is *OoSmilieeoO* and I usually play COD on there but I only go on PS4 now xD! 
If you add me on PS3 please let me know .-.

Please say you're from SAS c:


----------



## getzackback

i got a ps3 for Christmas and I've never had a playstation before or anything and i'm pretty rubbish at games. Tbf i don't really know what in doing, I've just been playing guitar hero so far haha. But if anyone wants to add me that would be great, i believe my id thing is spaceisfine


----------



## VirtualAntics

My PSN is VirtualAntics. Currently, I'm playing GTA Online, Call Of Duty: Advanced Warfare. I also own Battlefield 4, Killzone: Shadow Fall, WWE 2K15 and Little Big Planet 3 amongst others. Please share a bit about yourself and mention this forum in the request. I always like to make new friends. I don't accept blank friend requests or people who add and then don't play.


----------



## Swellhead

Mine is Swellhead2196 and on ps4


----------



## Chieve

Chieve

Add me  I'm down to play games with everyone


----------



## Alaphine

My PSN is Alaphine. Right now I'm playing GTA Online, Destiny, COD Ghosts (getting Advance Warfare soon hopefully) and Minecraft. I don't have any friends so far so I'd love to play with some people.  

Just let me know you're from SAS.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

"Hmmmm_Nice_Bike" My PS4 is pretty much my GTA Online box. I still use my PS3 and Vita on occasion.


----------



## lonelychild

Add me guys I play on the PS4. My user ID is "divinemask". I play mistly BF4 and CoD I am looking for squadmates we can also talk on the mic to confront our social phobia. I love BF4!!!


----------



## kiiinglouie

i got bf4 cod bo2 lol for ps3 im looking for my bt headset havent used it in awhile or been gaming for that matter


----------



## jennykaylynn

Mine is Jennykaylynn.
Currently playing COD advanced warfare, Destiny & GTA5.
Add me!!


----------



## MylesB93

Mines MylesB93... I mainly play PS4 but I do have a PS3.


----------



## kaos

plykmadsen

anyone for destiny would be awesome!


----------



## dansfeat

my PSN is - prrince
I play GTAV, Top Spin 4,Fight Night Champion, NFS The Run


----------



## AngryMetalMadMan

They call me haxxal.


----------



## apx24

ms018734


----------



## To22

PSN ID: CoUGH_B

I play PS4 and I practically have no games, but I rent video games a lot. Plus, I play a lot of Black Light Retribution even though it sucks.


----------



## Kocchinoserifu

Mine's oubaidouri. I mostly play RPGs but I play a few multiplayer games here and there.


----------



## quewezance

PSN: TeH_EvilBunneH. I'm 17. I game whenever I can, so I play almost everyday. I have a headset but it's not really good. I'll be getting one soon (stepped on my previous one). I own GTA V, Call Of Duty: Advanced Warfare, Battlefield 4, littleBIGPlanet 3, War Thunder (which I avidly play), Last Of Us:Remastered. Games I'm going to get are Bloodborne and Battlefield: Hardline. I'll accept any requests as long as you truly have good intentions of being my friend. I'll do the same. I'm a kind and respectful person, I will never judge you. Goodbye and hopefully we can have some good times together.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Hi, my PSN username is SuperSmexy500 (which I hate, lol. Curse my 15 year old self for ever thinking that'll be a great username). I own a PS3, PS4 and Vita. I'd say I'm a pretty massive gamer, there's very rarely a day where I'll go without gaming.

I don't have a lot of multiplayer games on the Playstation systems, but I do have a couple of older titles laying around. I mostly play RPGs, but I play a bit of just about everything, with the exception of racing and sports games for the most part.
Feel free for anyone to add me.


----------



## Purple Heart

Purp1e_Re1gnz


----------



## dal user

Anyone here play fifa 15 for ps3?


----------



## youcantseeme

-


----------



## ChuckyFinster

tetrisblox

Mainly playing Destiny, at the moment. I also love PvZ: Garden Warfare.


----------



## WellingtonSears

I play a lot of Destiny for the most part right now, and am just working on grinding out raid gear til the next expansion hits, but am always game to play anything else. Add me at ASmalltownHero


----------



## PanHead

PSN: PanHeaded

I am just playing Mortal Kombat X at the moment.


----------



## Plasma

PSN: Central_Void


----------



## OCSASE2016

Hey add me; username: Sum_Yung_Guy7 I play a mixed bag of games. Usually shooters and RPGS. Looking forward to Elder Scrolls Online for ps4. Playing Planetside 2 beta ATM. But would like help and co op in minecraft, terraria, and bloodbourne. I also have BF4, Destiny and Diablo 3 ultimate evil; Please mention SAS forums in the add header as I don't add randoms


----------



## SA go0n

AlNeri33


----------



## quewezance

-


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName

Doctor-PAYNE
Looking for someone to play Destiny with on PS4. House of Wolves just came out and I need partners for end-game grinding... Please mention you're from SAS, I usually delete random requests


----------



## ChuckyFinster

I am level 31 on Destiny, looking for people to do Nightfall strike and Vault of Glass with. Never beat either one of them, and today was the first time I ever tried VoG, only to get yelled at by elitists. Watched a couple videos, now just looking for people to help me and a friend get through the mission.. maybe with some tips along the way on how to beat it (like how to not get marked by the Oracles). My username is tetrisblox


----------



## youcantseeme

-


----------



## Yoyoyoyo

ponestar12 

I play Fifa and Bloodborne.


----------



## SchroedingersKatt

HappyFeets321

I play alot of cod aw, mostly that and and have like countless amounts of games for both ps3 and 4 ( like far cry- all of them, assassins creed series- except the newest, last of us, bf4, batman, walking dead, journey, saints row- it's all very varied, I'll play just about anything really) 

Feel free to add me


----------



## saya2077

hana_d77
I havent had the internet on the ps3 for some time so I need to update a bit when I ever get on it.


----------



## quewezance

.


----------



## livetolovetolive

I play BF4 and CoD Ghosts. PSN is 'incorruptibal'. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

I don't have online set up yet at the moment, but my username is psychocandy_33.


----------



## HALover9000

My PSN is *TheManMaverick* or you can add me to skype *HALover9000.* (including fullstop).

I'm on my PS4 and skype basically everyday. I'm bored of playing games by myself, please add me! lol.

I have Battlefield: Hardline, Bloodborne, GTA V and Minecraft among other games.


----------



## Entrensik

Im on Xbox One [email protected] King Omie


----------



## applepie123

PSN: PrinnySquadDoood 

I play on PS3, 4 and Vita. I have on PS4 Battlefield Hardline, Minecraft, Borderlands, Grand Theft Auto V and The Last of Us, which I play the most. Looking for some doods to annihilate the opposing team. I have a microphone too but you do not need to use one. Thanks!


----------



## iPOUT

I have a PS3, PS4, and Vita, so I'm usually on between a lot to barely ever. So add me if you. 

PSN Username: iPOUT8


----------



## xRGZz

*PSN: iamxRGZz*

Dont really play on my ps4 too much. Not really got anyone to play with. Just got rocket league, Been watching streamers play it all night :grin2:


----------



## Charmander

PSN: Charizarzar
I don't play online a lot but I love comparing trophies lol.


----------



## sylis

PSN: Sylis213 I have Minecraft, plsnetside 2 and other games


----------



## Perspicacious

Formerly "Pro" but it's Eizx now


----------



## RockmanJL9981

"RockmanJL" i got ps3 minecraft and Ultimate evil diablo


----------



## kotor

watulookinat94


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason

Oasis-of-Reason


----------



## BlueMoon72

PSN: leafhopper72
I usually just play The Last of Us online. I have a ps3


----------



## Bre1491

PSN: bre1491


----------



## visualkeirockstar

silent115killer for ps4 only game I play online right now is zombie army trilogy. I'm waiting for black ops 3 to come out.


----------



## Theresa Ann

PrettyRican90:smile2:


----------



## sylis

Psn: sylisi have almost all online games on PS, so add me pls 0)_(0 funnymouth


----------



## sylis

Actually its Sylis213 sorry ._


----------



## Monkeygirl

MonkeyParadise

I have a vita,ps3 and ps4.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

PSN: RoseWhiteRoseRed

I'm on PS4.


----------



## quewezance

-


----------



## mikejw94

PS3: xXWALLSYXx
I have alot games just looking for people to play with


----------



## Caduceus

FrostyDynamic

Got the PS3, PS4, and Vita. I'm a bit of a trophy hunter.


----------



## quewezance

PSN: TeH_Evil_BunneH

PS4, PS3.


I'm a trophy hunter and I'm really competitive. I play all day everyday, probably until school starts, but even then I'll play 1-3 hours a day since the beginning of first semester isnt really that busy.


----------



## LoneWolf14

Edit


----------



## Tsuba11

tsubasasan11


----------



## Tasj

RawrTasj
I play FFXIV online, COD Advanced Warfare and Rocket League. Feel free to add me!


----------



## Nozz

PS4 - PSN: Nozz777 

I'm playing Destiny, Diablo 3, and Binding of Isaac mostly now until Nov. 10th. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Jermster91

If you want my PSN, you can PM me buy FYI if I don't play with you for a few weeks, you will be deleted. It keeps my friends list to those that I only play with.

The main game I play is War Thunder until Star Wars Battlefront Releases.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

silent115killer for ps4. 

Anyone wants to play black ops 3?


----------



## Jedi1

PSN: Orange-Ninja1
Battlefield 4 fan, but I also play destiny, hardline, minecraft, need for speed, and rocket league


----------



## HALover9000

JayBangarsNMash

Mostly playing Star Wars Battlefront


----------



## Glue

Adding everyone who is playing Black Ops 3.


----------



## Denzoy

Bought a PS4 a week ago.
Add me: Denzoy_


----------



## brandini734

I play mainly Battlefront
ToiletDuck747


----------



## Ckg2011

PSN - JediChris1. 

I play NHL 16 and Fifa 16 so far right now.


----------



## Charmander

PSN: Charizarzar 

I don't really play multiplayer but I just kinda like seeing what games other people are playing and whatnot, and it's always cool to have more people on the list, so feel free to add if you wanna.


----------



## Hayman

PSN : haymansafc

I only ventured into online gaming at the turn of the year after getting Star Wars Battlefront, so I'm still pretty much 'new' to this whole thing… 

However if anyone wants to look me up (if that's possible?) on Star Wars Battlefront – please feel free. Despite my efforts and several hours playing, I usually finish either 6th, 7th or 8th on various multiplayer modes… Kills are almost always in single figures, with deaths comfortably into double figures. I can shoot my gun on someone until it overheats and the enemy won't die. In return, they fire one shot and whollop – instant death for me. :bah

:wtf

I've always been useless at FPS games and this is no different. I love Star Wars though…


----------



## Nitrogen

Cruciferaes

Mostly playing Far Cry 4 atm, along with replaying Dragon Age Inquisition


----------



## azicoor

azicoor


----------



## Charmander

Hayman said:


> PSN : haymansafc
> 
> I only ventured into online gaming at the turn of the year after getting Star Wars Battlefront, so I'm still pretty much 'new' to this whole thing&#8230;
> 
> However if anyone wants to look me up (if that's possible?) on Star Wars Battlefront - please feel free. Despite my efforts and several hours playing, I usually finish either 6th, 7th or 8th on various multiplayer modes&#8230; Kills are almost always in single figures, with deaths comfortably into double figures. I can shoot my gun on someone until it overheats and the enemy won't die. In return, they fire one shot and whollop - instant death for me. :bah
> 
> :wtf
> 
> I've always been useless at FPS games and this is no different. I love Star Wars though&#8230;


I'm good at FPS's usually but I'm hopeless at the Battlefront games however much I enjoy them.


----------



## bobbythegr8

Robertthegreat12


----------



## Azel

lucyfurcat  feel free to add me


----------



## Hayman

Charmander said:


> I'm good at FPS's usually but I'm hopeless at the Battlefront games however much I enjoy them.


Yeah! I normally avoid FPS games because I find them all pretty much the same as one another - barring their titles. I just don't get the huge 'craze' they've had over the last five or six years.

However, Battlefront is a little different purely in the fact that it involves Star Wars. That's near enough the only reason I bought it and I must say in that time that I've really enjoyed it. 'Drop Zone' is probably the best online game to stick to if you're not brilliant at it. 'Supremacy', 'Walker Assult' and 'The Battle of Jakku' are very difficult (although I enjoy them in short doses) and I get absolutely destroyed at 'Fighter Squardon'. I finish rock bottom or second from bottom each and every time on that one... I'm lucky to get a single kill, although I can damage lots of planes. I've only done 'Droid Run' once and it looked like Drop Zone, only with moving targets. I was terrible at that also. The 'Heros V Villains' and 'Hero Run' I'm okay at if I spend about half an hour warming up to them! I've not had chance to do the others yet.

I've currently crawled myself up to Rank 18 after topping 100 games a few days ago. It's a little unfair that those who are clearly excellent at it rank up quickly, but those who aren't as good have no perks in getting the better weapons after a certain time frame. Instead, they're expected to continue crawling up the rankings at snails pace for weeks on end, still getting destroyed along the way. It doesn't exactly boost your confidence or motivation to continue. As much as I enjoy the game, I can get it becoming tiresome after a few months for players like us. There's not even an auto-aim option and that's where I always fail in games like this. I move the stick slightly and it moves the player 45 degrees one way. I tap it back and I turn 90 degrees the other... I can't win. It seems I can shoot at just about everywhere around the outline of the target, except for the target itself. I can fire the gun until it overheats and they just shoot one shot and it's an instant death for me . Look at their stats before you reload into the map and their health is still upwards of 90.

:wtf

Do you know what the most worrying thing is about it all? I'm probably playing with people who weren't even born (and not for many years) when I got into the franchise. Yet, they can run circles around me in the game...


----------



## zomb

ZomBpocJ 


I play resident evil 6.


----------



## HALover9000

*JayBangarsNMash

*I mostly play Star Wars: Battlefront atm.


----------



## savage17

Kang_37 Feel free to add just started a new account.


----------



## KajiDragon

KajiDragon is mine I think

I get on every now and then


----------



## Minaj

I am: Tariel978

I play Minecraft on PS4


----------



## elenascupcake

mine is yeolahob, feel free to add me


----------



## Boolahrad

CastielBalthazar - ps4 ps3(in repair) vita. Feel free to add me I have a TON of games but no one to play with and looking to make some good online friends. I got a mic and cam and would be willing to chat/watch lets play at times. Games Ive been playing recently are Dying Light, GTAV, Bloodborne, Rocket league and alot more. Also Dark Souls 3 is coming out soon so I will be all over that.


----------



## feels

mildew_on_rice_

only have a few games right now but would into some multiplayer stuff if anyone's down


----------



## pottssh

pottssh 

I play a lot of different games. Mostly single player though


----------



## russellcoleman

Happy Wheels is an amazing game that have the great sound effects and graphics that developed and created by professionals. You have to choose a track and character at the beginning, it is another flash game that hit the internet. This game has no real point, you just have to get to the end level safely, without dying.


----------



## Dank Hill

Ogaitnas59
I usually play single player but will occasionally play Rocket League even though I _really_ suck at it


----------



## ScarceJamManDrew

ID-Wodgymc

I only have a Ps3 at the moment but feel free to add me. I like playing Dark Souls 2 but tend to freak out whenever I do co-op or pvp with strangers. Go figure. 

I've also been dipping into Saints Row 4 and Dead Island Riptide lately and I guess I need some incentive to play Destiny (I'm terrible at fps).


----------



## quewezance

PSN: TeH_Evil_BunneH

Rocket League, Overwatch Beta, Battlefield 4, War Thunder, Minecraft are the games I'm playing currently.


----------



## SA go0n

AlNeri33 

Add me or don't, I don't care. I'll play some Rocket League.


----------



## Sociallychallenged86

AJK1986

I mainly play single player games, but feel free to add me anyway! Don't forget to mention you're from the forum!


----------



## Brandeezy

brandeezyb

I play almost everything and i'm always online


----------



## 629753

Brandeezy said:


> brandeezyb
> 
> I play almost everything and i'm always online


Do you play 2k on steam?


----------



## Brandeezy

impedido10 said:


> Do you play 2k on steam?


On PS4, can you cross play?


----------



## 629753

Brandeezy said:


> On PS4, can you cross play?


Nope. Buy a PC.


----------



## Brandeezy

impedido10 said:


> Nope. Buy a PC.


You should buy a PS4, Nba 2k is free the whole month of June lol


----------



## 629753

Brandeezy said:


> You should buy a PS4, Nba 2k is free the whole month of June lol


Already have it for pc, 5 euros a month for internet? Nah


----------



## Jedi1

Orange-Ninja1 I play a lot! Mostly multiplayer tho, like I said earlier feel free to add me


----------



## HALover9000

I'm posting mine again: JayBangarsNMash

I'm big into Battlefield/Battlefront and COD and plenty other games!


----------



## test of valor

PSN: JackTidus

I mostly play single player games. The only mp games I have are TLoU and Broforce. And Bloodborne (but I suck ***).


----------



## Zatch

My PSN is Memeiel. I play mostly Overwatch as of late, but now that I have my own console I'm looking to expand my titles.

If you have OW/recommendations, feel free to add me.


----------



## LoveTheCosmos

My PSN name is TrafalgarPaw 

Hi btw everyone, I'm new lol


----------



## BlueUpQuark

Same as my username lmao. Getting ps plus again soon, I play mgsv, battlefield 1, and gtav sometimes. Anyone intersted can hmu on there and we could play sometime.


----------



## Rshinigami

*Psn friends*

Hey guys, looking for psn friends.. my id is "shinigamiRJ". I play eso, gta 5 and fifa currently


----------



## humblelulu

My username is: *Humble_lulu *
 feel free to add me!


----------



## Mc Borg

RigidDesignator. Add me yo or I'll add you.

I mostly play The Last of Us Factions for online gaming. But I also play Destiny semi-often and Battlefield 3/4 every now and then. I'm using a ps3 btw. I don't use a headset (too anxious  ) but yeah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wordstl

Hey, new here but thought I would leave my psn here 

PS4 ID : Fierce_Elite

I play a lot of Destiny lately, overwatch, neverwinter, black ops 3 sometimes. I'm pretty much a huge a huge rpg. Looking to make some more psn friends


----------



## zomb

zomBpocJ .
I play resident evil 6


----------



## Meero

Just traded my Xbox one for ps4. Add me up psn is Miromatic. Prolly be playing cod most of the time and hoping to get 2k soon


----------



## Nitemair13

I may have posted mine in here a long time ago but I'll post it now to be sure. 

PSN: Nitemair13​ 

I have a core group of friends who either understand SA or have some mental illness themselves. I play a variety of games but mains are GTA 5, Steep, Overwatch, and For Honor. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal

Forgetfulhearer
I play GTA 5, Battlefield 1,Titanfall 2 ,Overwatch, Destiny, Blood borne and Dark Souls 3.

I'm decent at games but I'm also pretty laid back so I'm not the type to rage at new players. Also mic isn't always necessary for me.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## HLow

PSN: ChidoriAssassin

Mainly play rock band 4, GTA V, Witcher 3, For Honor.


----------



## dead24

Hi just want to repost my PSN id: xb287

Feel free to add me. I literally don't have friends IRL. You can mention if you're with SAD or AVPD.

Some of my favorite games include Batman Arkham series, Bioshock, Hitman, Uncharted series, God of War series, XCOM, Skyrim, Battlefield, Fallout 3. I try to play any genre as long as they're good.


----------



## patrick123

My PSN is "HuskyPL", feel free to add me! I play games like BF1 and Cod BO3.


----------



## Jermster91

PSN: jermster18

Info: Before I got my PS4, I would play mostly Single Players games. Now that I got a PS4, I usually get bored with a game by the time it get to the main menu unless I have someone to talk to or play with. If you do decide to send a friend request, be sure to send a message with some information about yourself, interest, etc. You can find some of the games that I play by looking at my trophy list below.

Trophy List:
https://psnprofiles.com/jermster18


----------



## DustyShinigami

DustyShinigami

Though if anyone does be sure to let me know who you are


----------



## f1ora

^ same

muxlissa
Soul Calibur V / Streetfighter III: 3rd strike


----------



## Glue

f1ora said:


> ^ same
> 
> muxlissa
> Soul Calibur V / Streetfighter III: 3rd strike


Adding you for 3rd Strike. My avatar is York from Dealy Premonition.

Also have Street Fighter 5 and Tekken 7 on PS4.


----------



## HALover9000

Add me if you want to play Battlefield 1, or Black Ops 3 Zombies. I have plenty of other games too.

I haven't used my mic in a long time because I'm anxious but I'd like to try again if anyone wants to? If not that's ok too.

PSN: JayBangarsNMash


----------



## Celi

Mine is Muirgen if anyone wants to add.


----------



## David0603

rswaggs


----------



## YamchasRevenge

ComradeRG95 :boogie


----------



## dunkel schatten

I still use the PS3, but will get round to the PS4 at some point.

If you want to add me, then private message me, and I will give you my PSN name to add.

Thanks.


----------



## RavenChan

RavenTheGoddess

Using a PS3, sadly


----------



## Blue Hatter

My PSN username is Guyzel_Dreighten.
And yes, I _really_ wish that we could change our username.


----------



## Black Coffee

Hi guys. I'm from Africa and i really love gaming. Its the only way i can escape the poverty around me. As you can tell i cant afford any games for ****. Can one of you pretty please share ps3 games with me on psn. Pretty please


----------



## konas8

Black Coffee said:


> Hi guys. I'm from Africa and i really love gaming. Its the only way i can escape the poverty around me. As you can tell i cant afford any games for ****. Can one of you pretty please share ps3 games with me on psn. Pretty please


lol


----------



## ClarkJones

PSRealBoss


----------



## Meero

Mostly play cod ww2 but play fortnite once in a while 

message me saying your from sas 

psn: miromaticcc


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

I have too many games to actually state here but i would love to talk/play with some of you sometime!
plus i need to rebuild my social life/friend group so who knows. haha
message me if you want, tell me your from sas. 
PSN: TheBlunderNom


----------



## 0589471

PM me first 

I don't play a lot but I do play a variety. Currently waiting on the release of Soul Calibur VI.


----------



## KotaBear96

PS4: jordy12355 Add me if you play Fortnite but preferable people around my age or older


----------



## Nekobasu

PS4: Nekobasu_desu

I have a crappy mic right now tho

and, because the xbox thread is too old to reply,

xbox gt: Nekobasu desu

My controller is broken right now.


----------



## KotaBear96

PS4: jordy12355 
Only if you play Fortnite that's all I'm into and I'm thinking about giving up my gaming after I'm over Fortnite. Please 18+ only also.


----------



## Glue

Anyone getting the Street Fighter Collection later this month?


----------



## Nekobasu

Glue said:


> Anyone getting the Street Fighter Collection later this month?


I cannot afford any more games this month, but I would like to get it soon.


----------



## ThermobaricTank

jasonrobinson15

My PS3 is dying and overheats easily, but sometimes I play MW2, MW3 and Soul Calibur V before it goes to sleep on its own again (it varies but it usually lasts for about 2 hours, maybe a bit less)


----------

